

Ask HN: Would you work for the company being paid in Bitcoins? - knowbody

any thoughts..?
======
mcintyre1994
Would my salary be determined in Bitcoins or dynamically converted from a
desired agreed upon fiat amount? I'm really interested in crypto, but BTC has
never stayed stable within a sane threshold for say, 12 months, and there's no
reason it would in the near future, so the first option seems to be bad for at
least one party. Either its value falls and so does my salary, or it increases
and my salary increases beyond what you want to pay. At least from what I've
seen there isn't a functional BTC only economy yet, so the second option just
seems like a way to lose part of my salary on conversion fees.

Are there any benefits yet that I'm missing?

------
brudgers
[I am not a tax lawyer]

In the US, no fucking way. As property, bitcoins are collateral against
business loans and therefore subject to claims by creditors even after they
have been used as 'payment' to employees [or anyone else].

[http://www.creditslips.org/creditslips/2014/03/is-ucc-
articl...](http://www.creditslips.org/creditslips/2014/03/is-ucc-
article-9-the-achilles-heel-of-bitcoin.html)

The IRS can probably claw them back too should there be an unpaid tax
liability.

------
ijovanovic
With the current scenario and what we have seen in the recent past, I wouldn't
prefer to work in the company being paid in Bitcoins.

